# היכן קונים פתקי הושבה?



## enigma88 (26/2/12)

היכן קונים פתקי הושבה? 
אז היום התברר לי שהגן אינו מספק לנו פתקי הושבה(!!) האם אתן יודעות היכן אנו יכולים לרכוש ולא ביוקר (אזור המרכז)? תודה! שבוע טוב


----------



## פייה אמיתית 1983 (27/2/12)

מה עם רעיו כזה  http://www.simches.co.il/index.php?/מוצרים/פתקיות-הושבה-משוקולד.html


----------



## enigma88 (27/2/12)

הרעיון חמוד - אבל כבר יש לנו מתנות לאורחים 
ואנו לא רוצים להוציא עוד הרבה כסף....


----------



## Pixelss (27/2/12)

אני חושבת שלכל בית דפוס לא אמורה 
להיות בעיה לעשות את זה. ואם עוד לא הדפסתם הזמנות אולי שווה לנסות לעשות ביחד.


----------



## nino15 (27/2/12)

את יכולה להכין לבד 
זה מה שאני עושה.. יש ברשת כל מיני טבלטים להדפסה. נגיד זה: http://www.marthastewartweddings.com/225336/place-cards-template או זה: http://www.i-do-it-yourself.com/2009/01/hp-free-printable-labels/ לא יודעת איזה סגנון את מחפשת... את יכולה לחפש Place Cards printable place cards template וכו' ואז רק מדפיסים על נייר בריסטול מאיכות טובה (אני ממליצה 140 גרם ומעלה - יש בקרביץ וכו'). אם לא בא לך להתעסק, אני חושבת שיש כרטיסיות מוכנות בחנויות חומרי כתיבה (אני חושבת שקראתי קרדיטים שמישהי כתבה שהיא קנתה בקרביץ)


----------



## MissScotland2004 (27/2/12)

באיביי יש ערמות 
מכל הסוגים והמינים ואפשר למצוא דברים ממש זולים. יש בקרדיטים שלי דוגמא לכרטיסים בצורת ציפורים למשל שנקנו באיביי.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (27/2/12)

אם יש זמן 
באמת הייתי בודקת אופציה של הזמנה מחו"ל כי זה יהיה הכי זול ועם הרבה פחות התעסקות. אם לא, בית דפוס שעושה כל מיני הפקות דפוס פשוטות יכול להכין לכם (בהנחה שתרצו משהו מעוצב שתואם לחתונה). אבל בנינו, גם אם תכינו לבד עם דפים איכותיים, אולי תוספת של מדבקות מעוצבות וכו', זה יהיה לא פחות יפה. גם לא צריך לעלות יותר מדי.


----------



## maya sharvit (27/2/12)

סתם שאלה... 
איזה מן גן לא מספק פתקי הושבה...? זה לא יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 איפה סגרתם?


----------



## פייה אמיתית 1983 (27/2/12)

ב-בלוודר בראשון אני יודעת שצריך לצלם 1500 
בשביל פתקים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/2/12)

את רצינית? זו ממש הגזמה! 
בעיני, זו הגזמה פראית. אם הזמנות לא עולות בד"כ 1,500 ש"ח - אלא אם כן עושים משהו ממש לא סטנדרטי, אז גם פתקי הושבה קטנים ופשוטים לא צריכים לעלות ככה. אני בספק אם יש בית דפוס כלשהו שגובה עבור פתקאות הושבה קטנות סכום כזה.


----------



## pipidi (27/2/12)

מחיר מוגזם בכל קנה מידה.


----------



## enigma88 (29/2/12)

גם אני הופתעתי..... 
אגדת דשא


----------



## maya sharvit (29/2/12)

אבל אם תעשי בעצמך פתקי הושבה... 
הם מספקים עובדים שיעמדו עם שולחן ויחלקו את פתקי ההושבה?? או שגם שולחן צריך להביא לבד....


----------



## enigma88 (1/3/12)

נראה לי שנצליח לסדר משהו....


----------



## enigma88 (29/2/12)

תודה לכולן! 
החתונה עוד שלוש וקצת שבועות כך שלהזמין מאיביי נראה לי מאוחר מדי, אבל אני אבדוק עם הבית דפוס בו הדפסנו את ההזמנות וכן בקרביץ וכו'. תודה


----------

